# 2X4's to angled 2X6's



## DILLEYO (Apr 19, 2012)

I need to replace the bunk boards this spring on my trailer. The bunks are currently just 2X4's with bunk carpet on them straight up and down and I am thinking of changing up to 2X6's and angling them to fit the bottom of the boat. Of course I'd have to buy all new angle bolster brackets and the 2X6's, but was wondering if there is any benefits to doing this or if anyone has experience changing over to the angled 2X6's. Thanks in advance.

***Sorry...should've stated that it is a 14' Starcraft V-Hull***


----------



## JasonLester (Apr 21, 2012)

Probably a bit of overkill as far as surface area that touches the boat...may make it harder to launch and load... its not a very heavy boat so I would guess you don't need that much. I have about 7 feet of 2x4 on edge under each side of my boat... It seems like plenty. I thought about changing it too but now that I have the 2x4 extended its enough.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Apr 22, 2012)

DILLEYO said:


> I need to replace the bunk boards this spring on my trailer. The bunks are currently just 2X4's with bunk carpet on them straight up and down and I am thinking of changing up to 2X6's and angling them to fit the bottom of the boat. Of course I'd have to buy all new angle bolster brackets and the 2X6's, but was wondering if there is any benefits to doing this or if anyone has experience changing over to the angled 2X6's. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ***Sorry...should've stated that it is a 14' Starcraft V-Hull***



Are you currently having any trouble loading and securing the boat? I can't see the boat being too heavy for the 2x4's on edge to adequately support it - are there any signs of them denting the hull?

Angled bunks can be a pain sometimes, but they also have advantages if they're positioned correctly.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 22, 2012)

Alternatively, you might consider just adding two, carpeted, angled short 2x4 or 2x6's in line with the V-bow. This (160W Lowe Semi-V) is my first trailered tinny. It came with the angled bow supports. They do not support any weight... that I can tell.

I've found that I can recover this boat far easier than many other boats I've owned over the years. I believe that the two shortees up in front nudge my boat to a DEAD-ON position when I drive her up.

Even with guide-on's, my other boats had to be pushed to one side or the other to line up with the bow-roller. This boat does not.

regards, Rich


----------

